# Bred for longevity in NJ



## kidznpupz (Jun 2, 2011)

After having lost two goldens in two years to cancer - the last one a month ago- longevity is on my mind. I can't see myself with out a golden in my life. They are the BEST dogs. My rescue mutt is totaly lost without hs golden big brother.
The two I lost were from Gold Rush in Princeton, NJ. I know, I know. I found out too late what the Gold Rush legacy is - cancer and death at a early age. They were beautiful, wonderful dogs - but died at 7 and 8 years old.
Anyway, I was wondering if anyone has experience with any breeders in NJ that breed for health and longevity. I know it is impossible to predict health and long life for every puppy but I was hoping that there was a breeder who was close by who was working on these issues. 
Thanks for your always good advice.
-Joanne


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

I got my newest addition from goldenway goldens in NJ. I dont know if they necessarily breed for longevity but from what I was told average age is 12. My pup came with ALL clearances, even though they might not have been listed online. Feel free to PM me with any questions, and good luck!

Wendy


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

You can look up longevity from k9data.com. When you research a breeder you need to look at the individual litter parents you are interested in. Every pair would have different history. When looking at Goldenway many of their dogs are from a Gold Rush pedigree. Every breeding and every litter would have to researched since some clearances are not made available online. This applies to all breeders. I do think longevity is very important. I know I want my dogs to live forever.


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

MGMF,

My pups mom is Tiki and the dad is Mac of FoxRidge kennels. How do i tell if they are of Gold Rush descent?

Thanks,
Wendy


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

I think I found the parents. 

Mac is from a Goldrush history. This is his genetic info and his pedigree
*Top 5 ancestors contributing to COI, in order of influence:*
Am. CH. Misty Morn's Sunset CD TD WC OS SDHF1.96%Am CH Asterling's Buster Keaton OS1.43%BISS BIS Am Can CH Amberac's Asterling Aruba OD SDHF0.97%Am./Can./Bda. CH. Cummings' Gold-Rush Charlie OS, Am./Can. SDHF0.92%BISS Am./Can. CH Gold-Rush's Great Teddy Bear OS SDHF0.91%
His pedigree link: Five generation pedigree: Macallan of Fox Ridge
His OFA history: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

This is the mom's info but I can not find any OFA history.
Pedigree: Five generation pedigree: Am. CH Goldenbear's Cancun Swoon
*Top 5 ancestors contributing to COI, in order of influence:*
Am. CH. Misty Morn's Sunset CD TD WC OS SDHF1.80%BISS BIS Am Can CH Amberac's Asterling Aruba OD SDHF1.11%Am. CH Goldenbear's Cancun Swoon0.93%Am. CH. Autumn Lodge's Mister Zap CD ** OS0.66%Am. CH. Sunset's Happy Duke OS0.66%


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Five generation pedigree: Goldenways Go Big Blue

Sorry this is the link for the mom's pedigree.


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you so much! 2 Goldrush's on the dad's side. I hope I am not doomed!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

> think I found the parents.
> 
> Mac is from a Goldrush history. This is his genetic info and his pedigree
> *Top 5 ancestors contributing to COI, in order of influence:*
> ...


I don't know much about who's who in the dog world, but I do know that I've seen these Kennel names in my Golden Retreiver book, circa 1994. At that time they were all well thought of Kennels.

I think Gold Rush gets a bad rep sometimes. Whether or not it's deserved, I dont' know.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It's easy to blame a popular sire for problems, since he'll crop up a lot in many pedigrees.

If you're interested in longevity (as we pretty much all are), why not ask your breeder what they're doing about it? A great breeder has longevity in his or her mind as one of the top concerns, so there should be a good answer to any question about it.


----------



## Stormy1994 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Reply to "Bred for longevity in NJ"*

I am so sorry to hear about your experience. I have been without my Golden for 16 years. Lost my Newfoundland of 11 1/2 years in 1987 and my Golden from Goldrush, in 1994. He was 6 years and 5 months and died of liver cancer. I took him to the cancer vet on the east side of Manhattan and they said there was nothing to do. 13 days later, be was gone. Goldrush, can't remember the woman's name, said, "sorry."
I was devastated. I could never get another dog after seeing two of my best friends die within six years. Newfoundlands only supposed to get to 6 or so but he lived almost twice as long as my Golden. I agree that Goldens are the best. I can not imagine how you have survived that many losses. Have thought about another, but they all seem to have Goldrush blood in them. This may be an irrational fear, but I can't help it. 
I live a in a wealthy area (though I am not one of that group, just a regular guy) and my clients get Goldens from the UK to avoid the cancer issue. Apparently, they are very strict on inbreeding there, which is probably the root of our discussion. Unfortunatey, they are white instead of golden, wary of strangers, aloof, barky not as gentle, friendly or happy right up until the end as ours. Nice dogs, just different from most Goldens in the USA.
Well, anyway, good luck if you get another one. Pass along any info if you find another breeder. In the meantime, I will just keep imagining what my Golden would be doing if he was still with me right now...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Stormy1994 said:


> Goldens from the UK to avoid the cancer issue. Apparently, they are very strict on inbreeding there, which is probably the root of our discussion. Unfortunatey, they are white instead of golden, wary of strangers, aloof, barky not as gentle, friendly or happy right up until the end as ours. Nice dogs, just different from most Goldens in the USA.


Sorry but basically all that you state here is inaccurate and misleading.
Goldens from the UK also die from cancer.
Goldens from the UK are not WHITE. While a lighter paler Golden is more widely accepted there they do not breed white Goldens. 
Their temperament standards are the same as that of American Goldens. If your friend's Golden from the UK is as stated it is not typical.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I apologize for not first posting to the OP's question first.
I am so sorry you have lost your Goldens so young. The experts doing the research on cancer on dogs have yet to determine a genetic link for it. Not saying they won't someday, but as of today no scientific facts to confirm there is.
As for breeders in your area go to the Golden Retriever Club of America - AKC National Breed Club website and click on the puppy referral section and search out breeders from local clubs in your state and area. Then you can also go through specific kennels/dogs on K9DATA.COM Home Page to research longevity. It will not be easy to find lines without Goldrush in it but it is not impossible if that is what you want to do. As others have stated even if you do, it will not guarantee anything unfortunately. 
Hoping you find exactly what you are looking for. :wave:


----------



## apcpa (Jan 31, 2014)

I bought a Gold Rush golden as well. She was the best dog. Unfortunately, she got lymphoma at 5 years old and passed away. When I brought her to the hospital I met someone else that had to put two Gold Rush goldens down before they reached 7. I think there is some truth to the suspicion that this kennel is breeding for profit and the inter breeding is causing heart break for owners


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, Apcpa- it is heartbreaking to lose them so young.


----------



## Apesan (Aug 23, 2013)

I am so sorry about your loss. We lost our dog, salty, to hemangio this past summer. It was truly devastating. We began looking for a puppy shortly there after. There are some great resources on the Pine Barrens golden retriever club regarding the puppy referral. I found three breeders there that I loved. I met 2 and talked to the third on the telephone. I met with Lynn Reilly Of Woodlynn Goldens And Bill and Gerry Sprague of stage stop Goldens, And both of them were extremely extremely reputable, caring, breeders who have an obvious love for Goldens. They  both mentioned to me about the study for cancer and their dogs are involved in them. My conversation with kalm seas wasn't as in-depth, but I was very impressed with them also. They all do some kind of show and/or field trial work and I know Woodlynn and Stage Stop have placed many dogs who have be trained as therapy dogs. 

In the end, we went with stage stop goldens, and our pup comes home in four days. But I would highly recommend any of those three breeders.

Best of luck. And again I'm sorry about your loss.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Stormy1994 said:


> I live a in a wealthy area (though I am not one of that group, just a regular guy) and my clients get Goldens from the UK to avoid the cancer issue. Apparently, they are very strict on inbreeding there, which is probably the root of our discussion. Unfortunatey, they are white instead of golden, wary of strangers, aloof, barky not as gentle, friendly or happy right up until the end as ours. Nice dogs, just different from most Goldens in the USA...


This is not accurate information. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaime (Oct 8, 2012)

How sad - stories like this break my heart.... and we hear them all too often. I live just outside Philadelphia and did a ton of background research to find a breeder who has exactly that, "longevity" in their lines. I too was in touch with Sue Robins from Kalm Sea Goldens, owner of "Will" who just won Best of Breed today at Westminster. I absolutely adore her. She breeds from her heart, and is extremely thorough... And most importantly, honest. Her property is fantastic. She is doing things right to preserve the breed, and her dogs are beautiful and healthy (though she makes no guarantees - no one can these days). We were fortunate enough to bring home our "Kalm Sea" puppy, Gracie, in December and she is an absolute doll - steady, confident (in a healthy way), extremely smart, even tempered and oh so sweet. Her mother is "Will's" half-sister, Tessa. Sue Robins insists you stay in touch with her - she truly cares about all her puppies well-being. I would recommend her over and over again. Best of Luck to you!!!


----------



## gary5454 (Feb 12, 2014)

I also lost my beloved Rylee last Friday 8 years and 1 month due to cancer. Another Gold Rush Golden. I researched this breeder, there are many litters that are interbreed with each other. You wouldn't believed the lineage with my dog. I am going to purchase another Golden, but will be real careful as to who I should go to. I live in North Jersey, and was wondering if anyone would know a top breeder that has a proven trak record in the northeast. 
I am will to travel to NY upstate, Conn, RI, NH.i am devastated. Has anyone heard of Fasttrak Goldens?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lion1024 (Jul 16, 2013)

I loved every exchange I had with Sue from Kalm Sea. She was kind and knowledgeable. So happy for her and Will!!! I ended up going with a different litter only because I wanted a male and the odds were slim given where I would have been in the wait list.


----------



## apcpa (Jan 31, 2014)

gary5454 said:


> I also lost my beloved Rylee last Friday 8 years and 1 month due to cancer. Another Gold Rush Golden. I researched this breeder, there are many litters that are interbreed with each other. You wouldn't believed the lineage with my dog. I am going to purchase another Golden, but will be real careful as to who I should go to. I live in North Jersey, and was wondering if anyone would know a top breeder that has a proven trak record in the northeast.
> I am will to travel to NY upstate, Conn, RI, NH.i am devastated. Has anyone heard of Fasttrak Goldens?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am also sorry for your loss also. I wish you the best of luck with your next pup.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I too am from Long Island and got my first two Goldens from a breeder on Long Island. Casey was 13 and Kelly was 12 when they were put to sleep. Neither died from cancer. She did not have pups when I was looking for Murphy. She recommended three breeders. I got Murphy from a woman that co-owns his Mom with Beau Geste in Massachusettes. They have a story of one of their guys living to, I think 16. When I check out Murphy's parents it goes way back to a dog from my Long Island Breeder.
God willing Murphy will lead a long healthy life!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I am not here to bash the Gold Rush line. Being from NJ there are many Goldens with that lineage. I have been considering a puppy and have spent days and weeks checking pedigrees among many breeders on the east coast. One thing I did notice was that there sure are a lot of puppies out there with the Rush Hill's Hagen Das (sp) sire . I guess my question for breeders out there - is it not possible to be using one stud too much. At any rate, my first golden was from Okochoobee lines and I have always loved the Beckwith line. I'm having a hard time finding a breeder with these predominant lines so if anyone knows of any, I would love to hear.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

wjane said:


> . I guess my question for breeders out there - is it not possible to be using one stud too much.


Here is an interesting read on this topic that was just posted on another forum:
The Pox of the Popular Sire | MyDogDNA


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Interesting read, TrailDogs. Thank you


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

The article TrailDogs posted is what I would have pointed you to as well. It is an interesting read, although I believe there is more to the matter than overused sires for sure (search the forum, you might turn up an interesting thread or two). 

Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs is in the pedigree is tons and tons of dogs, my puppy included.


----------



## gary5454 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you all for your comments. I am still looking but have found a few that are promising one in Amberglo Goldens in Middleton NY and Penny Lane in NJ. has anyone heard of either of these.
But I have done my research and Gold Rush and their line have a cancer gene with much shorter life term than most other breeds. This is not just my experience and others, but from Vet's that have tried to offer assistance to Gold Rush. Way too much inbreeding. Years ago it was the go tp place for Goldens, Now it is a glorified puppy mill, with constant litter's being bred.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

I have 20 month and 4 month old girls from Pennylane. Love my girls. They both have the sweetest temperaments, and beautiful too . Beryl is wonderful to deal with. Always willing to answer any questions you may have. All clearances were up to date. Please contact me if you have any questions.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gary5454 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response, we are actually going to visit with Pennylane in late March. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

gary5454 said:


> But I have done my research and Gold Rush and their line have a cancer gene with much shorter life term than most other breeds. This is not just my experience and others, but from Vet's that have tried to offer assistance to Gold Rush.


I'm not endorsing Gold Rush in any way, but this just isn't a fair comment. First of all, there has been no identification of a "cancer gene" in dogs. The genes we know of in people that are linked to cancer are linked to very specific cancers, not cancer in general, so it's highly unlikely that there's a general cancer gene in Goldens that contributes to the big three cancers (osteosarcoma, lymphoma, and hemangiosarcoma) all at once.

Second, "vets that have tried to offer assistance" is not a research source. Those are anecdotes, not evidence.

So far as I know, nobody has done any kind of legitimate statistical analysis of disease rates in this breeder's dogs relative to the general population. 50%-60% of adult Goldens will be diagnosed with cancer, so it is very difficult to tease out if one individual kennel is producing higher rates overall or having cancer show up at younger ages. We just don't have the numbers, and when you Google a breeder and see "cancer," that might be just as much a self-fulfilling prophecy as it is evidence of any actual elevated risk coming from that breeder.


----------



## gary5454 (Feb 12, 2014)

Would anyone supply me with information on " Mountain Goldens" in Sparrowbush NY?
I am going to visit with them on Sunday?


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

gary5454 said:


> Would anyone supply me with information on " Mountain Goldens" in Sparrowbush NY?
> I am going to visit with them on Sunday?


Do you have a specific litter in mind?


----------



## gary5454 (Feb 12, 2014)

I am more interested in the breeder and their practices and quality of Goldens. If anyone may assist me with informations


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mos20 (Jun 9, 2013)

Any one get a Golden from GoldLove Goldens in Newton, Nj? That is where I got my last Golden and considering getting another from there. Just wondering what the outcomes the of other puppies have been from there or any experiences. When I got mine 11 years ago everything seemed good under the preferred qualifications of a good breeder. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello Mos20! Things in the testing the GRCA COE have grown in the last 11 years. Now breeding Goldens should have hips and elbows tested at or above the age of 2. Heart testing by a cardiologist at or above the age of one. Eye testing done annually by an approved specialist. And all of this should (though some are still holding on to hearts and eyes at home) be recorded in an easily verifiable public database Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

She looks like she is active with her dogs which is great. She has so many listed on her website, I did not check any clearances. If you know potential puppy parent names, the forum does a good job of helping to understand clearances and any conversation point for you to have with the breeder.


----------



## Mos20 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for info. My experience 11 years ago was great and my girl was an outstanding golden. I was hoping to use the same breeder, I guess for selfish reasons in thinking that the new puppy will be related in some part to my last golden. Even if it is a sort of a distant cousin. This breeder seemed very loving for her dogs. I remember at the time, her saying that if I couldn't keep the dog for some reason, she would take it back and find a home for it. ( that would never happen with me, you'd have to kill me before Id let my dog go) but I thought that was a great quality that shows she cares about the lifetime of her dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I know Jackie very well and she is wonderful. To my knowledge she does all her clearances on all her dogs but as always NEVER assume ans be sure to ask and see to verify your pup's parents are clear. I would expect your experience to be just as wonderful now as it was 11 years ago. Good luck in your search where ever it takes you.


----------



## Mos20 (Jun 9, 2013)

AmbikaGR said:


> I know Jackie very well and she is wonderful. To my knowledge she does all her clearances on all her dogs but as always NEVER assume ans be sure to ask and see to verify your pup's parents are clear. I would expect your experience to be just as wonderful now as it was 11 years ago. Good luck in your search where ever it takes you.










Here is the little troublemaker I got from Jackie this past Monday. She really is a great breeder. I was getting pics and video all the time while she was growing. I was able to visit whenever I wanted and it was another great experience. You can tell she really loves them and doesn't have any ulterior motives. This puppy is as perfect as you can get! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ellisda1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Just a pet peeve of mine... Don't give a lot of credence to any breeder who says they "breed for longevity". Can't be done. To breed for longevity you'd have to know the longevity of the parents (and older generations) BEFORE YOU BREED THEM. You can SCORE longevity, and with good records for all the offspring from all the breedings from many generations you can determine an average that MIGHT be predictive. A breeder with a long history of breeding AND very good records might be able to make an accurate statement that they have longevity in their lines, but it would be difficult to guarantee any lifespan for any individual from any particular litter.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

ellisda1 said:


> Just a pet peeve of mine... Don't give a lot of credence to any breeder who says they "breed for longevity". Can't be done. To breed for longevity you'd have to know the longevity of the parents (and older generations) BEFORE YOU BREED THEM. You can SCORE longevity, and with good records for all the offspring from all the breedings from many generations you can determine an average that MIGHT be predictive. A breeder with a long history of breeding AND very good records might be able to make an accurate statement that they have longevity in their lines, but it would be difficult to guarantee any lifespan for any individual from any particular litter.


Totally agree with this...


----------



## elizabethmz (Jul 7, 2013)

Dear Murphy's Mom/Dad,

If possible, would you be able to provide the name of the Long Island Breeder that Murphy came from? 
We are trying to find a reputable Golden Retriever Breeder that breeds outside the cancer gene and does not in-breed. We lost all our children within 11 months, our last wonderful boy Sammy went to the Rainbow Bridge 5/6/2013. All our babies (and Goldens I had growing up) past away from the cancer that is so prevalent in Goldens (Emily passed away from kidney disease). We were originally looking to purchase a male from Asoros Golden Retrievers from Ilene Cook but the distance was an obstacle (Asoros is in upper Michigan). Ilene was so wonderful though and gave us the name of Jennifer Craig of Harborview Goldens and said she is the only one she knows of that tries to breed out the cancer gene. We went on her website and noticed all of her Goldens that have passed were over 15 years old which only confirmed what a wonderful breeder Jennifer is. At the time, we were put on the waiting list and twice Jennifer had a baby girl for us (L'Oreal's litter and Juice's litter) but we were unable to financially go through with the purchase as my husband just lost his job. Now that my husband has a job and we are financially stable, we contacted Jennifer last week but unfortunately all the puppies from both litters (L'Oreal just had her litter this weekend) she has pending now are spoken for and Jennifer said the waiting list is extremely long so it would be sometime before we were up on the list. Jennifer didn't say but I got the impression the list is so large it could be over a year or two.
My husband tried researching the internet but we are totally lost and thought better to post question on forum to see if anyone knew of a reputable breeder in our area. We live on Long Island (Huntington) but would be willing to travel to NJ, upstate NY, Connecticut, etc to be able to bring into our family a healthy Golden. We would also consider an older male (up to 2 years old) as I think sometimes if someone purchases from a breeder but unfortunately can not care for their puppy, the breeder will take puppy or young adult back.
We would appreciate any help you could provide in our search for a healthy Golden male puppy or young adult male Golden.
Please take care and wishing you and your family the best and an extra special hug for Murphy!
Our best regards,
Gerry and Elizabeth Zahn:wavey:


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Elizabeth, I am happy that you are finally able to get a puppy but I am sorry that Jennifer's list is too long for you to wait. Why not put your name into the mix anyway - you never know if somebody backs out of a puppy for whatever reason. You had to back out of it twice - you never know. 

Good luck on your search, I hope a golden puppy is in your near future


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

I am staying as far away from Gold Rush as I can. I am waiting fro my puppy out of NY. I live in Bethlehem PA.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Mountain Goldens has beautiful, sweet dogs and the owners are very active with their dogs. I had the pleasure of meeting them at the Nationals this past October in Asheville, NC.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

elizabethmz said:


> Dear Murphy's Mom/Dad,
> 
> If possible, would you be able to provide the name of the Long Island Breeder that Murphy came from?
> We are trying to find a reputable Golden Retriever Breeder that breeds outside the cancer gene and does not in-breed. We lost all our children within 11 months, our last wonderful boy Sammy went to the Rainbow Bridge 5/6/2013. All our babies (and Goldens I had growing up) past away from the cancer that is so prevalent in Goldens (Emily passed away from kidney disease). We were originally looking to purchase a male from Asoros Golden Retrievers from Ilene Cook but the distance was an obstacle (Asoros is in upper Michigan). Ilene was so wonderful though and gave us the name of Jennifer Craig of Harborview Goldens and said she is the only one she knows of that tries to breed out the cancer gene. We went on her website and noticed all of her Goldens that have passed were over 15 years old which only confirmed what a wonderful breeder Jennifer is. At the time, we were put on the waiting list and twice Jennifer had a baby girl for us (L'Oreal's litter and Juice's litter) but we were unable to financially go through with the purchase as my husband just lost his job. Now that my husband has a job and we are financially stable, we contacted Jennifer last week but unfortunately all the puppies from both litters (L'Oreal just had her litter this weekend) she has pending now are spoken for and Jennifer said the waiting list is extremely long so it would be sometime before we were up on the list. Jennifer didn't say but I got the impression the list is so large it could be over a year or two.
> ...


 Hi, you should probably message Murphy's folks, this is an old thread and it might be missed. 
You think hard about skipping one of Jennifer's puppies. Someone could back out and she's a good breeder worth waiting on. But don't think there's only one person breeding trying to avoid cancer and promote longevity, that should be the goal of EVERY breeder and I believe it's the goal of everyone I respect in breeding. FWIW, there is no 'cancer gene' to avoid, if we knew what gene it was that caused any one of the big 3, there'd be a run on DNA tests! I wish it were so.
Just ask the breeders you inquire of how they approach the longevity of their pedigrees being bred- you can look yourself on k9data to see what they run average of the dogs in the database. Ask questions about the dogs who have died early behind litters you're looking at.Get good answers.


----------



## Kim Sutton (May 12, 2016)

kidznpupz said:


> After having lost two goldens in two years to cancer - the last one a month ago- longevity is on my mind. I can't see myself with out a golden in my life. They are the BEST dogs. My rescue mutt is totaly lost without hs golden big brother.
> The two I lost were from Gold Rush in Princeton, NJ. I know, I know. I found out too late what the Gold Rush legacy is - cancer and death at a early age. They were beautiful, wonderful dogs - but died at 7 and 8 years old.
> Anyway, I was wondering if anyone has experience with any breeders in NJ that breed for health and longevity. I know it is impossible to predict health and long life for every puppy but I was hoping that there was a breeder who was close by who was working on these issues.
> Thanks for your always good advice.
> -Joanne


Wow!! I can't believe this. My first Golden from Goldrush Kennels in 1989 lived 12 years. My second Golden from Gold Rush lived 10 years. My third Golden from Gold Rush died last Tuesday at the age of 8. I was devastated. You need to look for a holistic breeder. Try [email protected]. I believe they are in New Hampshire. I don't understand why these breeders boast their AKC accredidation then sell you a puppy that might only live 5 or 6 years. The AKC just warrants them to sell these puppies for $2,200 and more.

I will not return to Goldrush Kennels.


Kim


----------



## GCleare (Jun 8, 2016)

William Coleman in Southern NJ is breeding very low COI (amount of inbreeding) dogs with long life expectancy. He has a litter right now, but be aware that the sire is from hunter stock and is very high energy, so depends on what kind of GR you want. Very nice guy, very knowledgable. We almost went with one, but decided to look for a more mellow dog as we are not big hikers or campers any more. [email protected]


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

GCleare said:


> William Coleman in Southern NJ is breeding very low COI (amount of inbreeding) dogs with long life expectancy. He has a litter right now, but be aware that the sire is from hunter stock and is very high energy, so depends on what kind of GR you want. Very nice guy, very knowledgable. We almost went with one, but decided to look for a more mellow dog as we are not big hikers or campers any more.


While he may be breeding low COI, he breeds dogs under the age of 2 and puts very little stock in health clearances, if any. I can not in good conscience refer anyone to someone who thinks that COI is the be all, end all, because it just isn't the truth. Additionally, he can not back up his expectations of long life expectancy because he does not have a very long history in the breed. Just because he has managed to breed a couple of generations, out of underage breedings, doesn't prove anything.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

AmbikaGR said:


> I apologize for not first posting to the OP's question first.
> I am so sorry you have lost your Goldens so young. The experts doing the research on cancer on dogs have yet to determine a genetic link for it. Not saying they won't someday, but as of today no scientific facts to confirm there is.
> As for breeders in your area go to the Golden Retriever Club of America - AKC National Breed Club website and click on the puppy referral section and search out breeders from local clubs in your state and area. Then you can also go through specific kennels/dogs on K9DATA.COM Home Page to research longevity. It will not be easy to find lines without Goldrush in it but it is not impossible if that is what you want to do. As others have stated even if you do, it will not guarantee anything unfortunately.
> Hoping you find exactly what you are looking for. :wave:




How do u search "longevity " on the K9data? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

kidznpupz said:


> After having lost two goldens in two years to cancer - the last one a month ago- longevity is on my mind. I can't see myself with out a golden in my life. They are the BEST dogs. My rescue mutt is totaly lost without hs golden big brother.
> The two I lost were from Gold Rush in Princeton, NJ. I know, I know. I found out too late what the Gold Rush legacy is - cancer and death at a early age. They were beautiful, wonderful dogs - but died at 7 and 8 years old.
> Anyway, I was wondering if anyone has experience with any breeders in NJ that breed for health and longevity. I know it is impossible to predict health and long life for every puppy but I was hoping that there was a breeder who was close by who was working on these issues.
> Thanks for your always good advice.
> -Joanne




Joanne
Again so sorry for ur loss- we lost ours 6 years ago but no gold rush background and he passed from lymphoma at 12- so hard to find a breeder even today without Gold-rush n was wondering if u did wind up getting another pup n from where? I'm from point pleasant nj at the shore here and no liters are avail for spring 2017, all taken- I'm so sad, not sure how long it will b until we can get one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Zeke1 said:


> How do u search "longevity " on the K9data? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go to the 5 generation page and click on link for it on the lower left


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Prism Goldens said:


> Go to the 5 generation page and click on link for it on the lower left


I like to use the vertical pedigree page and view longevity there as well. The vertical pedigree includes siblings.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

gary5454 said:


> Thanks for the quick response, we are actually going to visit with Pennylane in late March.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Did u get a pup from penny lane?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Zeke1 said:


> so hard to find a breeder even today without Gold-rush n was wondering if u did wind up getting another pup n from where?


It's easy to find dogs without any Gold Rush in them at all. But you will have to look in different places than you have been. (You will be hard pressed to find gold rush in any field trial bred golden.)


----------

